# Alpine MRD-M500 digital mono amp users/Car audio experts pls come in,thx!



## omnilibra (Jan 22, 2002)

Finally the long wait for my car audio system installation is done today!!(a&b sound), however the technician doesn't know how to adjust some of the features from Alpine's new digital mono MRD-M500 amp. I was a little unsatisfied about it, but the overall sound quality is great and the bass is VERY LOUD! hachback Golf. 
I have 2 12" SVC TypeS 1241/MRD-M500 Amp 
I'm in serious trouble of trying to fiqure out how to tune every features( totally 10, 0-9), 
1. Input Mode: 1ch or2ch? 
Input Level: 1.5-8.5V (0dB ~ -24dB) dB value? 
2. Low Pass Filter: On or Off? 
Low Pass Filter Frequency: 30-200Hz, Hz value? 
3. Subsonic Filter: On or Off? 
Subsonic Filter Frequency: 15Hz-50Hz, Hz value? 
4. Parametric Equalizer: On of Off? 
Parametric equalizer frequency: 30-160Hz, Hz value? 
Parametric equalizer width: Q = 0.5/1/2/3/4/5, Q value? 
Parametric equalizer level: (-12dB ~ +12dB), dB value? 
5. Bass Compensation: On or Off? 
6. Time Correction: On or Off? 
Time Correction delay time: 0-10ms(0.1ms step), time? 
7. Phase: 0 degree or 180 degree?! 
8. Turn on delay setting: how many secs?! from 0.1ms to seconds. 
I've tried many tuning combinations, but I'm still not sure what are the better adjustments?! I know although we may have exactly the same amp, but we may not have the same subs, however I'm still very eager to know what's your setting for every features I've listed above, pls help a newbie out, and thank you very much for taking your precious time to share the detail settings of our MRD-M500 amp. 
PS: As for all of our car audio experts here who have also taking your precious time finished reading my long post please share any comments/thoughts on my problems eventhough you don't have the same amp as I do, thx very much, I appreciate a lot!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedRiceGTi (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: Alpine MRD-M500 digital mono amp users/Car audio experts pls come in,thx! (omnilibra)*

1. Input Mode: 1ch or2ch? 
Input Level: 1.5-8.5V (0dB ~ -24dB) dB value? 
*Imput is easily set, If it's a Mono Block like most, it has 2 sets of inputs for matching, it is best to use a Y Cable to get input to all the channels. Input level is easy to. This is the Range it operates over (basically). Turn it all the way down. Set all Bass, Treble, middle controls etc, etc, to flat or ZERO. Now turn the deck up 3/4 of the way to Full Volume. Now turn the gain (level control) up until it starts distorting, now back it off until it's clean again, IT'S SET NOW.







*
2. Low Pass Filter: On or Off? 
Low Pass Filter Frequency: 30-200Hz, Hz value? 
*This is dependant upon the charecteristics of the System, Turn it on, and then set the cutoff, usually for 12's, 120Hz is a good setting, not too high, and blocks out everything you don't wanna hear from subs.*
3. Subsonic Filter: On or Off? 
Subsonic Filter Frequency: 15Hz-50Hz, Hz value? 
*Just leave it off, you won't notice it isn't there unless you know what to listen for.*
4. Parametric Equalizer: On of Off? 
Parametric equalizer frequency: 30-160Hz, Hz value? 
Parametric equalizer width: Q = 0.5/1/2/3/4/5, Q value? 
Parametric equalizer level: (-12dB ~ +12dB), dB value? 
*This is a little trickier, for starters Turn it on, set it to 75Hz, width of 2 or 3, and then tweak with the level for best results to the sound.*
5. Bass Compensation: On or Off? 
*Usually messes with the sound in my opinion. I would leave it off, but just try it and see the difference.*
6. Time Correction: On or Off? 
Time Correction delay time: 0-10ms(0.1ms step), time? 
*This is a delay setting that makes it so the Bass is actually delayed, like it slows down the signal to the subs. You shouldn't need it set.*
7. Phase: 0 degree or 180 degree?! 
*This controls wether the subs Push out, or Pull in while they HIT! You shouldn't need to set it to 180, just 0.*
8. Turn on delay setting: how many secs?! from 0.1ms to seconds. 
*This is to combat something known as Turn-on POP, you know those cheap systems that make a popping noise when they turn on. If you have a quality deck, you shouldn't need it turn up, but there is a POP sound from the subs on Powerup, then turn it up until it is gone.*
*There is your info. I find it really disturbing that your install tech didn't know how to set all that stuff. I would stay WAY WAY WAY away from that place of business. I would shoot a installer at my shop for something like that. Darn Hacks.*
*Also, Just to let you know, when you are tweaking with it, remember to have the hatch closed to listed to the difference, because it will definately change in sound as you close or open the car up.
if you were local I would school you on all of it, but this is as good as I can do, if you need any help, let me know.*


[Modified by RedRiceGTi, 2:20 AM 6-12-2002]


----------



## omnilibra (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Alpine MRD-M500 digital mono amp users/Car audio experts pls come in,thx! (RedRiceGTi)*

Excellent info here redricegti, thx so much, I even printed out a page of everything you have wrote







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can tell the overall sound and the bass has been dramatically improved.








and the bass compensation actually acts like a bass boost feature, it make the subs pound harder/deeper and sound much louder!!















my ears are tearing apart to sit inside of my car when the volume is only on to half way and bass control to only half way on my stock 2002 golf headunit..lol


----------



## RedRiceGTi (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: Alpine MRD-M500 digital mono amp users/Car audio experts pls come in,thx! (omnilibra)*

Glad to hear it, Let me know if you need anything else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiophile (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Alpine MRD-M500 digital mono amp users/Car audio experts pls come in,thx! (RedRiceGTi)*

Not trying to defend an obviously inexperienced installer, but have you played with the new Alpine digital amps yet? It is different from any amp I've seen yet. It abandons the comfort of a nice detented pot. All it has is buttons and a digital display. Hence how it is totally digital. It is a sweet amp, but you have to read the directions the first time or you may get lost. I'm not dumb and I had to.


----------



## RedRiceGTi (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: Alpine MRD-M500 digital mono amp users/Car audio experts pls come in,thx! (audiophile)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not trying to defend an obviously inexperienced installer, but have you played with the new Alpine digital amps yet? It is different from any amp I've seen yet. It abandons the comfort of a nice detented pot. All it has is buttons and a digital display. Hence how it is totally digital. It is a sweet amp, but you have to read the directions the first time or you may get lost. I'm not dumb and I had to.[HR][/HR]​
Ahh, haven't actually played with the new Alpines yet, but honestly, if I was installing something new, I would read the owners manual afterwards, or maybe before to make sure I didn't overlook anything. I have seen installers elsewhere do installs, and tell the customer, "well, I'm not sure, but I guess the owners manual says how to do ........" Thats a place that loses business.
So as a general rule, I won't install something I don't know how to set and teach the buyer, so I wasn't really saying the installer was dumb, although thats the way I said it basically. I meant more that, he should have been up on what he was installing.
Now that being said, I am gonna go play with one of those things right now, they look cool anyway.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Alpine MRD-M500 digital mono amp users/Car audio experts pls come in,thx! (audiophile)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not trying to defend an obviously inexperienced installer, but have you played with the new Alpine digital amps yet? It is different from any amp I've seen yet. It abandons the comfort of a nice detented pot. All it has is buttons and a digital display. Hence how it is totally digital. It is a sweet amp, but you have to read the directions the first time or you may get lost. I'm not dumb and I had to.[HR][/HR]​I'm just curious as t what part makes it digital, being digitally controlled?


----------



## audiophile (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Alpine MRD-M500 digital mono amp users/Car audio experts pls come in,thx! (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not trying to defend an obviously inexperienced installer, but have you played with the new Alpine digital amps yet? It is different from any amp I've seen yet. It abandons the comfort of a nice detented pot. All it has is buttons and a digital display. Hence how it is totally digital. It is a sweet amp, but you have to read the directions the first time or you may get lost. I'm not dumb and I had to.
I'm just curious as t what part makes it digital, being digitally controlled?[HR][/HR]​Ya know, I'm not really sure. I don't fully understand how it can be fully digital, being that it has an analog input. The way Alpine tech explained it was that it turned it into a digital signal immediately, and all signal processing (x-over, parametric eq, subsonic, etc.) was done on a digital signal. I don't know enough about the internals of an amplifier to fully understand how a digital amp works as opposed to an AB class. Maybe one of you guys can help. Digital to analog converters are in every cd player, but an analog to digital converter is something you don't hear everyday. 
Sorry to ramble.


----------

